# What pcv fix kit has any one used



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

FLUFFYLUNCHBOX said:


> Is this a good kit to use or just get a new intake manifold
> View attachment 291239


I’ve got the V3.1 kit on my 2011, I did move the valve to the new recommended location. Seems to work very well!

Do the kit, a new manifold is just going to fail again, they didn’t make any design changes to the new manifolds.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Actually Dorman did, they have resolved the issue, you can alternatively install one of their manifolds.


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

Do u have pictures of what u did


Thebigzeus said:


> Actually Dorman did, they have resolved the issue, you can alternatively install one of their manifolds.


Do u know the part number of hand


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

The original intake manifold often fails when the internal PCV valve becomes dislodged, leading to excessive oil consumption. This Dorman OE FIX intake manifold has been redesigned with a retaining pin for the valve to prevent future failure. 









Dorman Products - 615-380


Plastic Intake Manifold - Includes Gaskets




www.dormanproducts.com


----------



## _GABO_ (Mar 7, 2021)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Do the kit, a new manifold is just going to fail again, they didn’t make any design changes to the new manifolds.


Not to mention the fix kit is only $75, even with RockAuto's low price for the new Dorman intake manifold is around $130.


----------



## Cruzin2011 (Jul 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> The original intake manifold often fails when the internal PCV valve becomes dislodged, leading to excessive oil consumption. This Dorman OE FIX intake manifold has been redesigned with a retaining pin for the valve to prevent future failure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I’ve read a few posts on here that Dorman didn’t do anything different with there replacement.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzin2011 said:


> Interesting, I’ve read a few posts on here that Dorman didn’t do anything different with there replacement.


Yeah, those would be incorrect. They definitely did something to hold the rubber valve in.


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

I just order the zz performance coil pack and upgrade spring for the bypass valve and now I'm going to order the dorman 615-380 intake manifold with the update on it and the bypass valve


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Isn't the intake manifold/PVC problem covered by the 100,000 mile drivetrain warranty? Mine was (2014LS)


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Actually Dorman did, they have resolved the issue, you can alternatively install one of their manifolds.


Thats what I did


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Diamond193 said:


> Thats what I did


Same, its been fantastic so far!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jimmyc said:


> Isn't the intake manifold/PVC problem covered by the 100,000 mile drivetrain warranty? Mine was (2014LS)


Yup. Unless you mod the **** out of engine.


----------



## FLUFFYLUNCHBOX (Feb 21, 2021)

Mines all stock


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

My own style.. , based on the original fix from XtremeRevolution:








How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install


How-To: GM 1.4L LUV/LUJ PCV Fix Kit V2 Install Overview: For details and ordering information on the PCV Fix kits, go to: Welcome to CruzeKits.com - Home of the PCV Fix Kit Note: This PCV fix kit has been replaced by the V2.1 PCV Fix kit, which uses a EVAP purge line "Y" fitting for a vacuum...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## garysredcruze (Oct 3, 2018)

jimmyc said:


> Isn't the intake manifold/PVC problem covered by the 100,000 mile drivetrain warranty? Mine was (2014LS)


The problem is GM will only give you $250, max! I submitted a $900 repair bill (all OEM parts) and they would not budge on their number.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I installed the V.1 kit modified for the DDM Works throttle body spacer so I guess you could call it the V1.1 kit. I installed it on a bad intake and have not looked back since. I think it was installed in 2018. Without doing quite a bit of digging, I cannot give the current total miles on the kit, but I am at about 95k overall at the moment. The kit is cheaper and easier to install than a new cam cover.

As for the Dorman valve cover, they did provide some sort of back stop to keep the nipple from being blown out, but they didn't seem to figure out a way to keep it from hardening and falling apart, 

Valve cover warranty:
Post in thread 'Special Coverage N192210230 - Camshaft Cover Replacement'


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I installed the V.1 kit modified for the DDM Works throttle body spacer so I guess you could call it the V1.1 kit. I installed it on a bad intake and have not looked back since. I think it was installed in 2018. Without doing quite a bit of digging, I cannot give the current total miles on the kit, but I am at about 95k overall at the moment. The kit is cheaper and easier to install than a new cam cover.
> 
> As for the Dorman valve cover, they did provide some sort of back stop to keep the nipple from being blown out, but they didn't seem to figure out a way to keep it from hardening and falling apart,
> 
> ...


Where is the supplied evidence it hardens and falls apart?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where is the supplied evidence it hardens and falls apart?


To start, that is what happened to mine as it was still inside the manifold.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> To start, that is what happened to mine as it was still inside the manifold.


Two of my Cruze also had the same issue so that's why I did the bypass...


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> To start, that is what happened to mine as it was still inside the manifold.


Oh, you've installed the Dorman intake in the past?


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

garysredcruze said:


> The problem is GM will only give you $250, max! I submitted a $900 repair bill (all OEM parts) and they would not budge on their number.


Did you do the work yourself? If you did....it is my OPINION you are fortunate they gave you the $250. It could be that if a dealer did the work, there would be no charge to you at all. (Their 100,000 mile drivetrain warranty)


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

garysredcruze said:


> The problem is GM will only give you $250, max! I submitted a $900 repair bill (all OEM parts) and they would not budge on their number.


You must be talking about the extended coverage on the camshaft cover. The extended coverage does not apply to diagnostics, the intake manifold or the PCV pipe. ONLY the camshaft cover. $250 sounds about right for the *camshaft cover and labor for the camshaft cover.*


----------



## sjory929 (8 mo ago)

Cruzekit.com....where is your store located?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sjory929 said:


> Cruzekit.com....where is your store located?


www.cruzekits.com


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Ive used both the V1 and V3 kits. V3 is much easier to install, but both designs are far superior to ANY oem-style pcv valve. 
Fix it and forget it (other than occasionally changing the pcv valve, just like the "old days".


----------

